# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Основы правильного питания

## Irina

Стабильная работа всего организма, полноценное усваивание всех полезных веществ и элементов, быстрое и правильное протекание процессов обмена в системе пищеварения – залог и гарантия крепкого здоровья и высокого иммунитета.

*Правильное питание* – определенные и постоянные часы приема еды. При этом пища распределяется в течение суток по количеству калорий, набору химических элементов содержащихся в еде. Кроме того, обязательно учитывается набор блюд и их количество. Зрелым и физически здоровым людям специалисты по правильному питанию рекомендуют кушать в течение суток три или четыре раза.

При некоторых заболеваниях, связанных в основном с пищеварительной системой стоит питаться пять, шесть раз в день. Дневная норма еды распределяется таким образом: легкий завтрак, равный примерно трети всей дневной нормы; плотный обед и ужин, составляющий четверть дневной нормы. Большинство диетологов сходятся во мнении, что 4-х разовое питание – самый правильный выбор. Такая система правильного питания позволяет организму наиболее оптимально усваивать полезные вещества и витамины.

Распределение продуктов по часам приема очень сильно зависит от состава и энергетического потенциала. Например: продукты с высоким содержанием белка – мясо, рыба, бобовые стоит употреблять на завтрак или обед. Такие продукты повышают активность центральной нервной системы. Перед сном стоит кушать кисломолочные продукты, фрукты и овощи. Они не нагружают пищеварительные органы. Не стоит употреблять на ночь чай, кофе, острые приправы. Так вы можете активизировать нервную систему и нарушить сон. Излишнее количество еды или ее недостаток тоже ухудшают сон. Прием еды лучше всего стоит начинать с салатов или овощей. Так вы активизируете деятельность желудка и увеличите выделение желудочного сока. При этом блюда стоит подавать не горячее 50-ти градусов и не холоднее 10-ти градусов. Для хорошей усвояемости пищи, ее необходимо тщательно пережевывать. Беседы, телевизор, книги сильно отвлекают от правильного приема еды. Такое питание вредно и портит пищеварительную систему.

*Принимайте еду по расписанию и не нарушайте его.* Правильный и систематический прием пищи способствует профилактике работы желудочно-кишечного тракта. Питайтесь умеренно и пределах разумного, переедание приводит к накоплению жировой массы и вызывает множество разнообразных болезней, снижает активную работу иммунной системы.
*
Как правильно принимать пищу?*

Мы крайне редко задумываемся над этим вопросом. А между тем это один из важнейших аспектов правильного, здорового питания. Важно не только употреблять качественную, здоровую пищу, но и делать это по всем правилам.

*Не ешьте сразу после серьезных физических нагрузок*: занятий спортом, тяжелой физической работы, переохлаждения или перегрева организма, а также после бурных эмоций. Сразу после таких нагрузок организму не до выделения пищеварительных соков. Сделайте хотя бы получасовой перерыв.

*Каждый прием пищи надо начинать с сырых овощей или фруктов.*Кушайте их целиком или в виде салатов. Овощи и фрукты, съеденные на пустой желудок, стимулируют работу пищеварительных желез, моторику желудочно-кишечного тракта, способствуют нормализации микрофлоры кишечника. Особенно полезны в этом отношении яблоки, капуста всех видов (белокочанная, цветная, брокколи...), морковь, огурцы, помидоры, сладкий перец. Капусту, кстати, можно употреблять и квашеную - это один из очень немногих продуктов, которые при заготовке впрок почти не теряют своих полезных свойств.

*А вот вместе с термически обработанной пищей*, а тем более сразу после нее, сырые овощи и фрукты употреблять не следует - в таком случае они способствуют процессам гниения и брожения в кишечнике. Есть фрукты на десерт - вредно!

*Тщательно пережевывайте пищу*. При жевании происходит не только механическое измельчение пищи (что облегчает работу всем другим отделам пищеварительного тракта), но и частичное расщепление углеводов и некоторых белков под действием ферментов, содержащихся в слюне.

Ешьте не торопясь, делайте перерывы между блюдами - хотя бы 5, а лучше 10 минут. Завтрак и ужин должны продолжаться не менее получаса, обед - не менее 40 минут.

Не надо пить непосредственно перед приемом пищи, во время и сразу после еды. Исключение можно сделать лишь в том случае, если употребляете очень сухую пищу, которую можно запивать небольшими глотками. Вода, другие напитки смывают слюну изо рта, разбавляют желудочный сок, что негативно сказывается на переваривании пищи. Пить надо минимум за полчаса до еды и не ранее чем через час после еды.

Не употребляйте очень холодную (значительно ниже комнатной температуры) и очень горячую (обжигающую рот и губы) пищу и напитки.Нежелательно сочетать в одном приеме пищи холодные и горячие блюда.

Сразу после еды не принимайтесь за работу, а немного отдохните. Но не лежите и не спите. Лучше всего неторопливо прогуляйтесь. Перерыв должен составлять не менее 15 минут в случае легкой работы и не менее получаса в случае тяжелой физической. А при серьезных занятиях спортом перерыв между окончанием еды и началом тренировки должен составлять не менее часа.

GIGAamir

----------


## Irina

*Мифы о правильном питании
*
Здоровье, красивая фигура, умеренный вес, сила наших мышц начинаются не за обеденным столом и в тренажёрном зале. Они начинаются в голове. Известно, что люди с заниженной самооценкой, скромные и застенчивые чаще страдают ожирением, чем люди, уверенные в себе, целеустремлённые, открытые и коммуникабельные, склонные к общению.

Вокруг темы о полезной и здоровой пище постоянно ведутся разговоры, споры и дискуссии, на основе которых возникают устойчивые заблуждения, предрассудки, мифы и предвзятые мнения, чаще всего не имеющие под собой реальной основы. На сайте dieta.ru их названо аж 50, причём 3 из них посвящены продуктам из ГМО. И что любопытно, сторонники ГМО могут научно доказать преимущества использования продуктов из них, а вот противники никак не могут научно доказать их вред.

Все мы слышали множество расхожих мнений о правильном питании, многие из них поддерживаем, считая, что раз многие люди так говорят, значит – это правда. Однако общее мнение не всегда соответствует истине, а бывает и вредным. Часто это результат массированного воздействия СМИ, навязывающих расхожие мнения о пище в интересах рекламодателей. Назовём сначала хотя бы семь таких заблуждений, или мифов.

Сырая пища полезней варёной. Отнюдь не всегда. Например, в фасоли, баклажанах и некоторых других сырых продуктах содержатся токсины (отравляющие вещества), которые распадаются и становятся безопасными для человека только после термической обработки.

Поваренная соль повышает кровяное давление. Учёные, которые в своё время озвучили этот тезис, сейчас все менее в нём уверены. Как оказалось, полное исключение соли из рациона человека способствует развитию сердечных болезней, так как повышает уровень «плохого» (вредного) холестерина (холестерина пониженной плотности, вызывающего развитие атеросклероза, инфарктов и инсультов).

Острая пища вредна для ЖКТ. Оказывается, наоборот: перец, хрен, горчица убивают болезнетворные бактерии и при этом улучшают работу печени и желчного пузыря.

Куриные яйца повышают уровень холестерина. В яйцах действительно много холестерина, но он не поступает прямо в кровь. Если у человека нормальный обмен веществ, то можно безбоязненно есть яйца, не нанося себе никакого вреда. Во всяком случае, одно яйцо в день точно не повредит никому.

Свежие овощи более полезны, чем замороженные. Никто не станет спорить, что свежие овощи прямо с грядки наиболее полезны. Так то свежие, прямо с грядки. А мы покупаем их в магазине, куда они поступают после хранения на складе, а затем помещаем в холодильник и держим там иногда длительное время. За это время овощи теряют много полезных свойств, в то время как быстрозамороженные овощи сохраняют полезные вещества значительно дольше.

Жарить на открытом огне здоровее, чем на сковороде. Это совсем неверно. Когда жир капает на угли, он сгорает, образуя канцерогенные вещества, которые вместе с дымом поднимаются вверх и пропитывают продукт. Уж если так хочется жареного, то заверните продукт в алюминиевую фольгу и только потом – на огонь.

При приёме пищи нельзя читать, разговаривать и смотреть телевизор. Как раз наоборот. Отвлекаясь, мы едим медленнее и пережёвываем пищу более тщательно, поэтому она лучше усваивается. А вот те, кто ест быстро, «на скорую руку», рискуют получить язву и гастрит.

Все мы неоднократно слышим от диетологов, что «перекусы» в течение дня вредны, а лучше основательно поесть три раза в день. Но оказалось, что наиболее полезно есть не тогда, когда пробьют часы, а тогда, когда возникает физиологическая потребность в пище. Важны не обильные завтраки, не еда не позднее 18 часов, а сколько еды мы потребляем в течение дня. И очень вредно переедать. Из-за стола нужно вставать с чувством легкого голода, так как насыщение почувствуется минут через 20.

И самое страшное для организма – это голодание. Эффект от него – кратковременный, а вред – длительный. Во время голодания организм в качестве источника энергии начинает использовать свои ткани. Для мозга – главного органа, регулирующего работу всего организма, основным источником энергии является глюкоза, запасов которой в организме человека хватает менее чем на сутки. Когда запасы в организме белка, из которого синтезируется глюкоза, иссякнут, то организм начинает расщеплять белки скелетных мышц, печени и других органов. Поэтому вред от голодания намного перевешивает его пользу, оно бессмысленно, а его последствия могут проявляться спустя продолжительное время.

Часто можно читать, как полезны мюсли, крендельки к пиву или кофе, кексы «маффин», пицца с сыром моцарелла, японская кухня, – всё это не более чем мифы. Каждый такой кекс содержит 600 калорий, средний кусок пиццы – 700-800 калорий, а из японской кухни диетическими можно считать мисо-суп, салат и сашими. Так что не всё японское одинаково полезно.

Рекламируемые по всем каналам TV чипсы из натурального органического картофеля сами по себе, да ещё с избытком соли, являются «тяжёлой», труднопереваримой пищей. Оливковое масло полезно, спору нет, если его не пить стаканами и не добавлять во все блюда. Достаточно 2 ложки в салат. И всё!

Нам говорят, что нужно выпивать в течение дня 2 л воды, не уточняя, где мы находимся. Это очень много. Главное в употреблении жидкости – это жажда. И утолять ее надо чистой водой.

Говорят, что от лапши и картошки толстеют. Но ведь в них совсем нет жира! Опасно то, с чем их готовят и едят.

Не нужно есть много сырых овощей и фруктов. Их соотношение к варёной пище не должно превышать 2:3. И главное – не переедать ни того, ни другого.

Здравый смысл – вот лучшая защита от домыслов, мифов и легенд о полезной и здоровой пище. Есть в меру, не переедать, тщательно пережёвывать пищу, балансировать её по питательным веществам, контролировать их количество в сутки, и всё будет хорошо.

А к врачам, особенно диетологам, нужно обращаться только в случае какой-нибудь патологии. Но к их рекомендациям надо относиться критически, перепроверять, консультироваться и т.д. Ведь речь идёт о себе любимом, о своём организме! Мне лично всегда нравилась установка Кашпировского: жрать надо меньше!

Диеты вредны, поэтому ешьте то, к чему привыкли, а если надо сбросить вес – уменьшите порции. Самая радикальная диета в этом смысле – уменьшить порции наполовину. Действенно и не очень вредно, и это не навсегда. Так что будьте здоровы!

----------

